# Holding Scorpions?



## LordofScorpions (Nov 12, 2007)

She won't let me touch, I just want to hold her, I know its not like a cat or dog or something you actually play with. 

Its just I was wondering is it possible to condition your scorpion to being held, you know hold it every other day until it gets use to  you.

But mine won't let me anywhere near, she will rear up and open her claw (one is broken) when ever I try to remove the water dish or drop food in.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 12, 2007)

No you can't condition them. If you hold it often your going to stress the _<edit>_ out of it.

I handled my species sparingly. Not often just to hold them, but when I need to. I use to bug the crap out of my adult emps and their attitude never changed plus I started using these boards and learned my philosophy "A stressed scorpion is an unhealthy scorpion."

Then again, others will argue this.


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

First of all, what species is it?  You do not want to be holding a dangerous species at all.

Second, if she makes it clear that she doesn't want to be held, there is nothing much you can do about it.  How are you going about holding it?  In my experience, with my three scorps each does not react well to being touched at all.  The moment they are, the pincers are automatically raised, a clear "leave-me-alone" message.  How I hold them is quite simple-just make sure you don't touch them.  Get a cup, and usher your scorpion inside it.  Once inside, tip it slowly onto your hand, so it is touching you rather than the other way round.  Once it is walking on your hand, it shouldn't bite or sting for no reason, so long as you make sure not to touch it and let it walk unhindered.  If it decides to move quickly or something, however, you have to be sure you won't brush it off instinctively.  If you're afraid it is best not handle it.  Once they are on your hand my three scorps (Urodacus elongatus & Liocheles waigiensis) are all docile. 

As to whether or not they can be trained to become conditioned to handling, I don't think so.  Moreover, handling every day could be stressful for the scorp.  I only handle mine once every while.   

Like you said, they are not cats or dogs, and they won't come to recognise you.  They will always react instinctively, so don't blame me if you get stung lol.  Just my opinion on how best to handle them


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use the tail technique to pick up all my scorps. Or the whole use an object to have them move into a deli or my hand when I can't get their tail. The tail way is risky and not as easy I just prefer it.


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

> I use the tail technique to pick up all my scorps. Or the whole use an object to have them move into a deli or my hand when I can't get their tail. The tail way is risky and not as easy I just prefer it.


I have never used the tail method-can't they bend back on themselves and use their pincer of your fingers?  Furthermore, is the scorp agitated when you place it on your hand?


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

Just a note LordofScorpions, if you do intend to hold your scorp, the cup method is by far the safest.  The tail method referred to by Cyris69 could easily lead to you being stung if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 12, 2007)

My adult female emp did get one good pinch on me arching herself back to get me. That has been it. Now the martensii will flail around and pinch so its easier to coax them onto your hand.

My jacksoni, martensii, emps all just chill and check out my hand and arm.
Not its not good idea to do this with jacksoni or martensii but I'm crazy and its cool.
My male and female emp actually attempted to mate on my arm didn't get the during photos, was freaking out.


----------



## InfestedGoat (Nov 12, 2007)

Word of advice, first make sure your scorpion is a species thats harmless enough to pick up. I rarely handle my emps, only do it when it is really necessary. Second, ALWAYS if you need to pick it up by the tail, or nudge it into your hand, make sure that your come in from the side of the scorpion, if you come from the front it will take at as a threat and attack. Good luck.


----------



## LordofScorpions (Nov 12, 2007)

Its an emp


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

> Second, ALWAYS if you need to pick it up by the tail, or nudge it into your hand, make sure that your come in from the side of the scorpion, if you come from the front it will take at as a threat and attack.


I can't say this is always true IME-perhaps it varies from species to species.  My scorps, particularly my Liocheles waigiensis, if approached from the side, will sometimes make a run for it, but will just as often turn to face the threat with their pincers raised.


----------



## Thaedion (Nov 12, 2007)

LordofScorpions said:


> ...Its just I was wondering is it possible to condition your scorpion to being held, you know hold it every other day until it gets use to  you...


As has been said they do not get used to you if you hold them alot, just stressed. (from too much handling)

Even though she seems aggressive when approached by your hand, usually once they are on your hand they'll just wander around.

here is a video I made on 3 ways how I pick up my emps.

[YOUTUBE]kZ08HlT3Gaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I don't advise the tail method for beginners. If its a dangerous species just don't touch it. I just find it to be the easiest for me when it comes to something other than an emp.

As in Thaedion's vid, it takes a LOT for an emp to actually strike at you. Mine have tried to sting me a few time flailing and striking but that was very rare. Now remember there is always that one that will attack you, all are able to given enough prodding or just out of the blue. Now semi-aggressive species you just shouldn't mess with using your hands or with venomous one.


----------



## InfestedGoat (Nov 12, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> As in Thaedion's vid, it takes a LOT for an emp to actually strike at you. Mine have tried to sting me a few time flailing and striking but that was very rare.


One of my emps is very aggressive after you coax her out of her hide. Get near it and they always pinch and sting (which is very unlike emps), but hey each one is different, I just happened to have one very dosile emp, and the other is very edgy. For edgy ones, use the cup, but i recommend not even handling the edgy ones, for it probably stresses them out the most.


----------



## Ted (Nov 12, 2007)

you should never do this..


----------



## gambite (Nov 12, 2007)

The few times I tried to handle my emp, I made sure that he was not agitated. I scooped him out of his tank, and put him on my desk, where a circular area had been blocked off to contain him. After about 5-10 minutes calming down, he would explore the desk, following the wall. I eventually made a hole in the wall, and put my hand in it. He followed it and climbed onto my hand. From there, I let him walk around my hands and arms for a while. 

Get to know your scorp, and be sure you can tell when it does not want to be messed with. If it is upset, leave it be. If it is fine, then you should have no problem letting it crawl on you, as long as it doesnt mind it.


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 13, 2007)

@Ted
Eh, I'd do it. I'd handle almost anything including LQ or A.A which is plain 
retarded. Then again, I'm crazy and I love risk taking. 

Great photo BTW, would have nice with a flash though.


----------



## Ted (Nov 13, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> @Ted
> Eh, I'd do it. I'd handle almost anything including LQ or A.A which is plain
> retarded. Then again, I'm crazy and I love risk taking.
> 
> Great photo BTW, would have nice with a flash though.


lol..thanks!
i tried a flash, but it completely turned my face blinding white.


----------



## Johnny Savage (Nov 13, 2007)

@Ted

That's definitely the coolest shit I've seen in my life. 
Haha.
Sweet pic man!


----------



## InfestedGoat (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know if it was because of that pic, but i had a dream my father ate one of my emps... I was very angry when I woke up. ha


----------



## Ted (Nov 13, 2007)

lol.. 
thanks


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 13, 2007)

i am not much of a scorp person but i have held all my pet scorpions, barring a few ~dangerous species. i have had lots of success getting cb and ch babies and have talked with ppl who are pretty much masters and they play with their bugs too

i think a good cage and conditions is going to be considerably more important to the scorps wellbeing than not playing with it from time to time

i'm not saying to dig something out of their burrow every time you want to play... but if it is out... why not?  i really doubt anyone can provide any proof that it is bad for bugs



as far as getting used to being played with... i have noticed this in tarantulas but have not made any experiments or anything to lend more credence to it.  but i have very much noticed that the more i hold some of my more nervous taras the easier it is each time to play with them. if i don't play with them for extended periods of time they *seem* to revert back to being more nervous.  of course, there are a lot of situational modifiers that you need to be aware of. one of the scariest bug experiences i have had was forcing my large adult female Poecilotheria regalis (indian ornamental tarantula, with a NASTY bite) onto my hand and having her basically freak out and essentially tap dance on me. i quick put her back... she shed like 3 days later. heh.


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't find holding any of the Scorpionids (Pandinus, Heterometrus, Opisthophthalmus, etc.) really scary or nervewracking, mostly just Buthids that I'm slightly nervous with. There's something about that burst of speed they get when nervous and a seemingly neverending movement as they continue to weave in and out of your fingers and hands. I had a Lq do that to me and beads of sweat were rolling down my face as I tried to stay as calm as possible. This has never happened with any of the Scorpionids I have. Their general pattern is a slow walk followed by a second or two of idleness continued with a slow walk again.

In the same way, I'm always nervous holding pedes as well, since they just never stop moving when they're on my hands, especially subspinipes. I don't really have a problem with Ts though. I've had my fair share of OBT, H. lividum, and Pokie runs on my arms and they seem to be the least likely out of the Ts, scorps, and pedes that would bite/sting you.


----------



## BigHairy8's (Nov 16, 2007)

A very mellow A. australis. I have had Emperors with more attitude. I never would have held him if I wasn't 100% sure of his temperment. Just because a certain species is venomous, does not mean they will be aggressive. It all depends on the individual personality of whatever species. I don't recommend this or am I saying "go out and hold your death stalker"! Just use your best judgement for you and your scorp!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 16, 2007)

I got a pick somewhere with a LQ in my face and a M.mart. on my toung at the same time.


----------



## skinheaddave (Nov 16, 2007)

I hate to sound like the old guy here -- especially since I'm not that old.  When considering whether or not you are going to handle your medically significant species, it makes more sense to consider the consequences of getting stung rather than the chances of it happening.  In addition to the pain and systemic effects that are ultimately survivable as heathy adults, there is some evidence that there may be lasting effects from the venom of at least some species.  I recall L.quinquestriatus being linked to heart damage  -- I'll have to hunt around for the reference some other time, though.

It may also behove you to consider the effect on the hobby if you end up in hospital from a sting.  It is already hard enough to keep municipalites from banning arachnids -- someone being hospitalized from a sting is an invitation for even more bans.

I always look at this way -- I'm pretty good on my bike, but I wouldn't bike right along the edge of a sheer cliff.  All it takes is one rock, one darty squirrel or maybe a popped tire and off you go.  Sure I would probably go my entire life without going over the edge -- but that chance does exist and the consequences are severe.

All this being said, it is your life and your scorp so do with it what you please.  Just think it over seriously and don't confuse "unlikely" with "impossible."

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 16, 2007)

the scorps I was holding in the pic were dead . Just recently too to look lively. But i have held an lq before only to move him(for a reason i can't remember) they would rather run than sting.


----------



## skinheaddave (Nov 17, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> they would rather run than sting.


This is my point exactly.  L.quinquestriatus does, in my experience, usually freak out and run away, just as you say.  I have, though, occasionally have one nail my tongs quite unexpectedly.  No biggie -- just tongs.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Michiel (Nov 17, 2007)

And beside the bans, think of setting an example. There might be younger people thinking, he holds his A.australis or LQ, so could I.....Like Dave mentioned, most adults will survive a envenomation, but kids or teens might have more severe symptoms. 

Call me old, call me a wussy, I dont care  I think holding such a scorpion is irresponsible and I will never hold any scorpion. I don't feel the urge to do so, but I do understand people who want to handle their emps and such.


----------



## boogerman (Dec 6, 2007)

hi guys, im just sarting out on this obsession  and im just wondering would it be safe to try and hold my SPINIFER.... i mean is safe to handle by just letting it walk on my hands and  is it poisonous???  :? 

tnx


----------



## K3jser (Dec 6, 2007)

Your hands will rot and fall off, then your arms will turn green and smell like old socks under a bed.. it can sting you wich might hurt depending on how your body reacts, but its not dangerous, i have handled my spinifer a couple of times not something i whould say you should do, because it causes stress to the animal, but its no problem.. just rember to check how the scorp reacts first, if its having a bad day or something..


----------

